# Trading the Nasdaq



## Student of Gann (19 September 2021)

Two Dates are indicated , either the 24th September or the 4th October . I will prepare a Curve out till November which will be posted on the website tomorrow.


----------



## Student of Gann (22 September 2021)

As outlined in the previous Curve we are looking for Low on the 24th September -/+1 which is when the Cycle is due so if we get a Low around this point which lines up with any significant price zones we could have a clear indication that the market is setting up for Low but as always we should let the market and prevailing price action demonstrate to us that this is the case . If price does move in line with the Forecast I should be able to qualify the Low after it comes in and we can look to position on the next bar up which is our point of confirmation and also a good technical level to set stops . The Main Curve indicates Low for the 24th September and in addition to this I have prepared a Roadmap out till the 5th November where Main Top is indicated . Minor trend is projected up to either Friday the 1st or Monday 4th October which could be a good point to take some partial profits if we have a decent move up till this point . Around this time there are two Cycles converging around a three day period which makes precise calculations for a date a little bit tricky so it may be prudent to take some partial profits around this date if we move up and then once the 1st or 4th October sets up as either Minor Top or Bottom we should have a clearer indication on pattern and direction of trend leading into this date and if we get a counter trend low as an example it could provide us with a good opportunity to position in the prevailing direction of the main trend which is projected up till 5th November but it is very important to wait for these dates to come in and then once we can confirm them against the model we can selectively choose which date suits our strategy . So then the Minor trend is indicated up till the 13th October then down till the 21st October and then up into Main Top 5th November . Please bear in mind that the Minor Cycle dates listed on Curve 2 may either come in as Minor top or bottom as inversions to the Cycles can sometimes occur so it would be advisable to wait for a counter trend low to come in and if that date aligns with the Forecast model we could selectively choose that trade with the view of going long in the direction of the prevailing trend which is the safest option . The projected amplitude of the Main swing between point A – B is a measure of 13% based on the composite of past swings so this could be a good indication to note but it is not a definitive measure but will give us a good insight to the scale of the trend once it starts moving . There are also some interesting notes at the bottom of the page outlining previous ranges and time periods which can provide a good measure or comparison to the current structure of the market . Notice R1 and R3 ran down approx 14 points in time measured against the current reaction that is currently down around 13 Days so we look to be balancing out the previous periods in time but have overbalanced R2 and R3 in price but we are still well under the R1 price range .
http://studentofgann.com


----------

